# XPD - XPD Soccer Gear Group



## System (20 April 2015)

XPD Soccer Gear Group (XPD) designs, develops, manufactures, markets and distributes high quality sportswear through wholesale channels to distributors in China. The Company has been focused on growing soccer gear within its sportswear products and has a leading market position in soccer footwear.

It is anticipated that XPD will list on the ASX in May, 2015.

http://www.xpdsoccer.com.au


----------



## skc (21 May 2015)

Listed today with first match of 30c on a 20c IPO.

There's some discussion about this on the SBB thread. 
Personally I was quite surprised that they managed to raise the funds.

Let's see how they fare over the next few months.


----------



## skyQuake (21 May 2015)

skc said:


> Listed today with first match of 30c on a 20c IPO.
> 
> There's some discussion about this on the SBB thread.
> Personally I was quite surprised that they managed to raise the funds.
> ...




Would love to know whos buying today...

It seems a bit silly that you can get as many shares as you'd like @ 20c (raising range was 5-15m, raised $6.5)
But this buyer prefers to pay a healthy 50% prem in low liq markets...


----------



## skc (21 May 2015)

skyQuake said:


> Would love to know whos buying today...
> 
> It seems a bit silly that you can get as many shares as you'd like @ 20c (raising range was 5-15m, raised $6.5)
> But this buyer prefers to pay a healthy 50% prem in low liq markets...




It's not BBY... :[


----------



## skyQuake (21 May 2015)

skc said:


> It's not BBY... :[




Ex-BBY traders maybe???

Seriously though, look at how well BBY did out of the IPO:

1.2m+ fees from the raising
625k 25c oppies 

Those corporate guys must be guns!


----------



## McLovin (21 May 2015)

skyQuake said:


> Ex-BBY traders maybe???
> 
> Seriously though, look at how well BBY did out of the IPO:
> 
> ...




And yet they're toast. The guy who's organising their rescue also runs his own stock exchange. It's all a bit strange.


----------



## freebird54 (15 October 2017)

And worthy of some investigation?


----------



## barney (28 September 2018)

Back trading today and up 30% from its last Quote of almost a year ago …. No idea about this one … I like Soccer though


----------



## freebird54 (29 September 2018)

And the BBY Debacle continues - will there be anything left?

IPO's high risk and many crooks and conmen involved - pity the royal commission has not covered stockbroking yet.
I think about 6% plus is what the brokers get.

ASIC etc. have too much to do so many avoid jail as usual.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 September 2018)

freebird54 said:


> And the BBY Debacle continues - will there be anything left?
> 
> IPO's high risk and many crooks and conmen involved - pity the royal commission has not covered stockbroking yet.
> I think about 6% plus is what the brokers get.
> ...



Lot of dodgy people in soccer.
All those related party transactions in the half yearly report make me want to run a mile from buying into this company.


----------

